# Lulu is here!



## Muffin's Mama (Mar 3, 2012)

Lulu has been with us for two days now. I didn't realize how much Scooter had grown until we placed this tiny, tiny girl next to him. He looks twice her size and he's just a litttle over a month older than she is. His style of play is much too rough for her at this point so we have to keep them apart (playpens side-by-side) most of the time, allowing them to play together only when we can sit on the floor with them and supervise. 

It's amazing how two little puppies who look so much alike can have such different personalities. Scooter has always been wiggly. He will only sit still on my lap if he's sleeping. Lulu would like to be on my lap or in my arms at all times and she sits perfectly still. Scooter likes his playpen time, while Lulu whines about 90% of the time she's in her pen. She's so funny. She'll fall asleep but wake herself up every minute or two to let out a squeal. The mommy in me wants to pick her up and carry her around so she'll be happy, but I'm already seeing a little improvement this morning so I'll stick with the tough love for now. 

Ill post pictures of these two soon. 
Jane


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome Lulu---you sound like a loving little imp!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome home Lulu!!! When we added Hardy to the two that I already had, the girls were too rough on him also. I did the same as you. Separate pens and two separate playtimes. They are 2 and three now and the youngest one is now by far the rougher of the three!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sounds completely precious. Can't wait to see photos  .


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Awww, can't wait to see picture of little LuLu. That was the name my Daddy called me until the day he died. He never called me Robin!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She sounds adorable :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

I am dying to see a picture...please post one soon of precious LuLu!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

ohhh....can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome home, Lulu! Can't wait to see her. And her brother too


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I'll bet Lulu's adorable! 
Yes keep up with the tough love as you called it! (In regards to getting her used to her playpen)
It will pay off in the long run for all of you!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Congratulations! Love the name! Pictures please?


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome Lulu!!! I can't wait to see the pics of her and Scooter. They must be so precious together!!! :wub:



Bishop said:


> I am dying to see a picture...please post one soon of precious LuLu!


Bishop, are there any pics of your pup??? Would love to see them.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

I have pictures of Molly if you search under Molly in threads, I'm sure they will pop up!


----------

